# Fox/coyote help



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had three traps over the last four days that have been sprung with no critter in them. I'm bedding my traps pretty good. The area that I am trapping is pretty busy with other people so I was thinking that someone may have stepped on them but with three traps in completely different areas of a huuuge field sprung I wouldn't think that would be the case. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on what I could do to make the catch? Thanks for your advice and Merry Christmas


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

tack77 said:


> I've had three traps over the last four days that have been sprung with no critter in them. I'm bedding my traps pretty good. The area that I am trapping is pretty busy with other people so I was thinking that someone may have stepped on them but with three traps in completely different areas of a huuuge field sprung I wouldn't think that would be the case. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on what I could do to make the catch? Thanks for your advice and Merry Christmas


 
Deer do that to me all the time. Trap sprung and pulled to one direction or just sitting there with no catch circle.

A coyote will sometimes roll on your set but that should leave some long hairs for evidence.


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

I never even thought of deer! Thanks!! I was worried that I was doing something wrong since this is my first season.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

tack77 said:


> I never even thought of deer! Thanks!! I was worried that I was doing something wrong since this is my first season.


yes rabbits do this too, i guess they like the fresh dirt...

had a deer stomp right next to one of my traps a few weeks ago, was like 2 in deep! i didn't remake cause it did not affect the trap, next day i got a nice fox...


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great advice! I went out this morning and found deer and rabbit tracks next to two of my sets. Look like the deer are really interested. Now if the coyote that walked right by one other set was just as intersted....


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

When that happens to me I approach my set like a Crime seen. That usually will tell me what has happened. Tracks, Hair, ect. Keep on trying you will get him/her/it lol.


Jon


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well today I went out and found 3 of my 7 traps were stolen. I guess the little bit of snow yesterday let someone follow my tracks to the traps. Merry Christmas to the @&$?!/:; who stole them. That's a tough loss for a first year trapper. And to make it better I get home and find **** tracks on my DECK.........


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

tack77 said:


> Well today I went out and found 3 of my 7 traps were stolen. I guess the little bit of snow yesterday let someone follow my tracks to the traps. Merry Christmas to the @&$?!/:; who stole them. That's a tough loss for a first year trapper. And to make it better I get home and find **** tracks on my DECK.........


 did you track the person that took your trapss back to where thry come from?


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, they parked right where I do. Looks like they took them yesterday sometime after I left.


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

On Christmas of all things friggen low lifes...  hope ya can figure out who did it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tyson457 (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel for ya brother but karma is a bitch I'm sure they will get theirs. Question for u guys, what are the best traps to use for yotes and fox we have many on the property and would like to start trapping myself? Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah thats pretty dirty. And I doubt that I will find out who did it but if I do...

The traps that I had set for fox and coyote were #2 victors.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Tip o' the day: Don't walk up to K9 sets everyday. Let them sit...keep your scent away from the set. A lot of guys check them right from the truck or quad. If need be, use binos.


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 22, 2012)

My first year also and worried about the same thing, I've seen other trapper tracks but never went in where other people were trapping at. Dont want to crowd someone elses traps.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

When I was trapping up north I drove to all my sets. Down here I have to walk about a mile to check all of them. I walked to within sight of them to see if they were disturbed. I'll take all of the tips and advice that I can get!


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> My first year also and worried about the same thing, I've seen other trapper tracks but never went in where other people were trapping at. Dont want to crowd someone elses traps.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As far as I could tell no one else was around me at all.


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 22, 2012)

There are some public land just north of me thats mostly swampy there is traffic in there alot figured trapping could have been deer hunters 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Tack77 call the DNR and report the theft to a CO in case the person who took them sets them illegally. He might also find them somewhere.


----------



## tack77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks I'll do that


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

tack77 said:


> Thanks I'll do that


s/he cannot catch thieves without first knowing the crime exists...


----------

